# Arthur Sale Barn Weekly Hay Report-Arthur, IL May 3, 2010



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Arthur Sale Barn Weekly Hay Report-Arthur, IL May 3, 2010

Compared to last week, hay and straw sold mostly .50 to 1.00 higher in 
small squares, with large squares and large rounds steady to 4.00 per
bale higher. Demand was moderate to good, with light to moderate
offerings and moderate to active trading.

All prices are noted as dollars per bale.

Receipts: 1191 bales Last Week: 1431 bales Last Year: 2275 bales 
49.39 tons 63.64 tons 74.70 tons

Alfalfa Tons Good Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 2.65 5.25-6.85 per bale 6.73 per bale

Large Squares 2.00 70.00 per bale 70.00 per bale
(3x3's) 
Fair Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 3.40 3.25-4.00 per bale 3.94 per bale

Large Squares 3.20 57.00 per bale 57.00 per bale

Alfalfa-Orchard Good Quality Weighted Average
Grass Mix
Small Squares 4.88 5.25-6.50 per bale 5.64 per bale

Fair Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 1.65 3.00-3.25 per bale 3.15 per bale

Large Squares 3.00 50.00 per bale 50.00 per bale
(2x3's)

Alfalfa-Mixed Grass Fair Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 5.52 2.75-3.00 per bale 2.96 per bale

Utility Quality Weighted Average
Large Squares 4.80 12.50 per bale 12.50 per bale
(3x3's)

Red Clover Good Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 2.50 3.50 per bale 3.50 per bale

Orchard Grass Good Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 2.25 4.00-5.75 per bale 4.68 per bale

Mixed Grass Fair Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 1.60 3.25 per bale 3.25 per bale

Large Squares 3.50 25.00 per bale 25.00 per bale
(3x3's)

Large Rounds 1.50 21.00 per bale 21.00 per bale

Utility Quality Weighted Average
Large Squares 1.40 17.50 per bale 17.50 per bale
(3x3's)

Large Rounds .70 16.00 per bale 16.00 per bale

Large Squares 1.60 15.00 per bale 15.00 per bale
(2x3's)

Timothy Good Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 1.30 3.25-3.50 per bale 3.35 per bale

Wheat Straw Good Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares 1.20 3.00-3.50 per bale 3.19 per bale

Oat Straw Good Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares .40 3.25 per bale 3.25 per bale

Fair Quality Weighted Average
Small Squares .34 2.00 per bale 2.00 per bale


----------

